# Canning cream cheese..anyone tried this?



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

I've recently saw a youtube recording where they canned cream cheese so that it was shelf stable. Local store is having one day sale which includes cream cheese. I'm contemplating doing this yet would like some feed back before I make a big purchase.
All info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would not do it. I don't trust anything on youtube.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Cheese gets stronger with age. It is not recommended to can cheese. I have done it just to see what happened. The cream cheese gets grain globs in it. It tasted slightly off and seemed like it was beginning to age and not well. Mild cheddar on the other hand just gets sharper, but again, the texture is not the same and it does not "melt" when you try to use it in recipes.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Be aware, the government definitely says NOT to do this. However, I figure everyone has a right to make their own informed decision. I haven't done this myself (at least not yet, lol), but here are a couple of sites where they have done it:

http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/2011/04/now-why-would-you-want-to-can-cream.html

http://www.paratusfamiliablog.com/2010/11/canning-cream-cheese.html

Use at your own discretion and your own risk. Okay, I've done my duty, you've been warned.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Yup, the gov'ment does not endorse it. Good reason to do it.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

What about dehydrating the cream cheese, can that be done???


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

We have canned cheese, butter and cream cheese. I just opened a cream cheese (after reading your question) we canned a year ago, tastes quite good I don't notice any difference between fresh and year old canned. The cheddar cheese I opened after a year, and it was fine and cooked with it. For cheese, it looks safe to can, if cheese can sit on a wooden shelf and age 10 years, it can go into a jar and be sealed. No fear of botulism because most cheese is dry enough the bacteria can't grow, salty enough and the PH is just low enough that it doesn't promote growth. Butter is safe, once clarified it is mostly oil, botulism needs water to grow, not oil. The only problem I noted with butter is, once clarified and canned ,and once opened it will go rancid sooner than fresh butter. So follow the directions, sterilize your jars and heat the cheese and all should be fine. The only cheese you have to worry about is wet cheese like cottage cheese or ricotta. I seem to recall an article in Countryside magazine last spring or early summer about canning cheese and butter, if you get that magazine.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Janis R said:


> What about dehydrating the cream cheese, can that be done???


The only brand I've ever seen is Hoosier Hill Farms in powder form. Interesting;it was on amazo- but didn't see it on their own website. 
Sour cream powder is sold by a few places.
So,it should work....but maybe there are some tricks to it!


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Cream cheese (and goat cheese) freeze well.


----------



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the opinions/guidance. Today was the sale so I bought a lot. I like it in dips, baking & crackers so I'm going to experiment. I'm going to can a few jars (yes, I've read extensively gov't canning advice) & canning granny, katzkradul, etc. Then I'm freezing a portion of it & last using the rest for baking, dips, etc that will either be refrigerated or frozen.
Personally I still ? botulism but that's been debated extensively & I don't wish to get involved with that. I respect my canning processing to the point that the kitchen is cleaned (OCD comes out) top to bottom before I start preparing & canning & have ensured that I don't produce a product that I would not eat (thus not feed to anyone else.)
Wish me good luck. Will do taste test every two weeks to a month, so will update each testing.
BTW I do not encourage anyone to disregard all current known gov't canning guidelines in this particular subject (ok, that's my disclaimer


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I look forward to hearing your results!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I an interested in how it turns out too. I was at a show where a gal used cheese wax and did all her cheese that way. With this method, she was able to cut the cheese loaf down to the size that she wanted to store. She did say though, that the longer it sat, the sharper the taste. I am thinking of doing this with bees wax instead.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I can all kinds of cheese including cheddar, jack, mozzarella, parmasan etc.... and cream cheese. It cans beautifully and it stores well. I have been doing this for at least 15+ years with no problem. We Alaskans need to be creative with storing food.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

There's a video on youtube with directions for dehydrating cheddar cheese. It's kind of time consuming and fussy, but I may give it a go, and try some cream cheese at the same time.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Pony said:


> There's a video on youtube with directions for dehydrating cheddar cheese. It's kind of time consuming and fussy, but I may give it a go, and try some cream cheese at the same time.


I tried this, but the fat comes out of the cheese and gets goopy and blech.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

BlackFeather said:


> We have canned cheese, butter and cream cheese. I just opened a cream cheese (after reading your question) we canned a year ago, tastes quite good


I've never done cream cheese, but lots of butter and milk. I like the idea of doing the cream cheese though. I'm so glad you posted about your experience. I didn't know if it would be too soft or curdle or anything. Thank you. I have a new project to try now! LOL


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Astrid said:


> I tried this, but the fat comes out of the cheese and gets goopy and blech.


Thanks! It did look really involved, so I won't even bother.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

mekasmom said:


> I've never done cream cheese, but lots of butter and milk. I like the idea of doing the cream cheese though. I'm so glad you posted about your experience. I didn't know if it would be too soft or curdle or anything. Thank you. I have a new project to try now! LOL


How do you do your milk? I've tried a few times and keep getting curds and whey, which the dogs and pig love. They love most of my cooking/canning mistakes.:sing:


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Astrid, any special instructions on canning the cheeses?


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I have done a couple ways but the one I like best is as follows. Get a water bath canner boiling and cut the cheese into cubes and stuff into the jar. Using the rack rest that can hook onto the lip of the canner set the jars onto the rack so that only the bottom half of the jars are in the water. This will melt the cheese. Add more cheese pieces as it melts down. When the jar is full to 1/2" below the rim take out and wipe rim with vinegar and then hot water. The vinegar will ensure that there is no grease on the rim and the hot water will clean the surface. I then add lids and rims and water bath process for 10 minutes. 

With cream cheese I do the same thing only I scoop as much of the cream cheese into the jar as possible and then let it melt and settle. I don't worry about bubbles only because the cheese will have melted down completely. 

I have never had a failed jar with this method. The hard cheese will get more sharp as time goes on and it gets a bit more crumbly as it gets more sharp. Mozzarella also doesn't melt as easily. But it's delicious. 

Cheese is a high acid food with a ph of about 5.4. It is fine to water bath.


----------

